# hash from 3 top of males



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

hello everybody, its my first attempt to do with male plants, what I did was..
chopped 3 male plants (didn't flower it but it did shown clusters) the half top all 3 plants only, the rest went to burn in barrel, anyway.. all chopped like green mustard collards , added 50 % of ices in blender and added the rest of chopped leaves/stem in it.. blended it up to liquidity really good, drained with my Keefer bag left overnight.. next day, had to use 2 blocks of woods make a sandwich with wrapped foil and cling wrap squeeze it out with anvil and squeeze it real good by use the lead pipe to turn and squeeze made the liquid to come out. drained about 1/4 cup of exceed liquid out of it.  decide to put it back to the glass jar with top off and put by the fan to get the good  air out.. I hope i can find if there's delta 9 THC in it by smoke it tomorrow... if anyone experiences this before,  let me know how it go lol


----------



## Megatron (Jul 26, 2008)

Thought male plants were no good period?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea i agreed...  just to find out huh?


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea... im pretty sure making hash from these plants is gonna give you nothing..

first of all the males dont produce thc.. ppl will say they do and maby trace amounts can be found in them but they dont get THC glands all over them like females... this thc gland is what your geting to break off.. your flitering that out seperate from everything else and thats what hash is... so no thc glands = no hash

secondly... even a female plant in veg will not produce THC.. the THC is only present in the flowering part of the plants life cycle.. so you cant make hash from plants in veg..

hope this helps


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 26, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you bleek187  that does make sense,   im gonna try it out tonight!! and I will tell yall what i see is what I gets  so I will give yall real fact tommorrow morning how it goes..  I really do agree with bleek187 cuz i did smoked veg stag females,  taste awful like a vegtable raw from beans, corn stalk, etc name it its vegtable plants itself,  only reason buds can be smokeable is cuz its dried fresh moss thing!


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 26, 2008)

Surely there's a decent amount of thc in male plants to make hash. I've made oil from male plants as soon as they showed sex and i got pretty high from it


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

okay okay here it goes...  lemme get my pipe,   lemme pack some of that hash  lets see... hold on....lemme make time to fire up hold on...  gotta use this method "wysiwyg"  here it goes!!! (lighter fired up) humm hmm  umm  hmm (cough cough) hmm   lemme try again hold on...yes its smokeble it got me mellow really mellow hmm..  holdon..   its taste like, old stems taste ya know?... hold on again....   dam...  taste like old stem off female, but really its male.. it did make me feel mellow just like poppy seeds does..  oh well,  they ought use these strains as farbic and textures and leave females alone for medcine use..    it did make me little high,  but not as much females can do...  it surely does can help me go sleep if im out of weed hehe  its nice though, to make hash out of males, cuz really ya dont get high from dried male plants.. lemme try one more time.. hold on.. it surely does make me high,  thats werid,  the more you smoke these hash off males.  u can get high  serious, right here, i smoked it ... i see what i do get, intzz!!!! but taste like seeds/stems mofu  im tellin ya but good high safer than smoke the seeds itself,  its nice to experince that  I hope yall read this and learn something...  wait a min,   i got little headache,  dawg  just like stems and seeds..



			
				Malevolence said:
			
		

> Surely there's a decent amount of thc in male plants to make hash. I've made oil from male plants as soon as they showed sex and i got pretty high from it


----------



## Hick (Jul 27, 2008)

> so no thc glands = no hash


really is as simple as that... 
oils or tincatures, made from solvent extractions, _"might"_ extract enough "essential oils" (including thc) to make you 'think' you're feeling something, but in all reality males in veg are nearlly void of psychoactive compounds.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> okay okay here it goes...  lemme get my pipe,   lemme pack some of that hash  lets see... hold on....lemme make time to fire up hold on...  gotta use this method "wysiwyg"  here it goes!!! (lighter fired up) humm hmm  umm  hmm (cough cough) hmm   lemme try again hold on...yes its smokeble it got me mellow really mellow hmm..  holdon..   its taste like, old stems taste ya know?... hold on again....   dam...  taste like old stem off female, but really its male.. it did make me feel mellow just like poppy seeds does..  oh well,  they ought use these strains as farbic and textures and leave females alone for medcine use..    it did make me little high,  but not as much females can do...  it surely does can help me go sleep if im out of weed hehe  its nice though, to make hash out of males, cuz really ya dont get high from dried male plants.. lemme try one more time.. hold on.. it surely does make me high,  thats werid,  the more you smoke these hash off males.  u can get high  serious, right here, i smoked it ... i see what i do get, intzz!!!! but taste like seeds/stems mofu  im tellin ya but good high safer than smoke the seeds itself,  its nice to experince that  I hope yall read this and learn something...  wait a min,   i got little headache,  dawg  just like stems and seeds..



One of my hermies died last week of Overfeeding... It was in 6th week of flowering buds had formed nice and long but not that thick... The plant was definitely more female than male and most male flowers were removed right away... So even it wasn't ready to harvest I decided to dry it and smoke it cause it's been really hard to find any smoke where I live those last few months...
I smoked it and it worked... Not the best high, but nice smelling and tasty smoke... Gave me a sweet buzz for a couple of hours...
I was happy - my first indoor harvest worked - even if premature...
Till yesterday some guy gave me a little piece of dutch hash... Only three hits were enough to spin my head the whole day... Than I saw a film about the Placebo effect of drugs, and it made me realize maybe my hermie didn't really get me high.. It was me that got high smoking my own bud just because I wanted to... Once in my teens I got a friend high on a pure tobacco Joint - and he  didn't believe  me there was no weed in it  - when I told him the truth later on... The kid was buzzing for hours...
Smoking male plants might be the same thing... Placebo high  
Just my thinking...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah yeah,   someone wanna close this forum?  I got the answers...  if I ever seen anyone ask these question I'm happy to help...   of course that does make sense,  no hair  no high   I was officially drunk last night with high on other joints, but I did smoked the hashs,  little effective though, but its better off use the female... the gov, and political should use males for fabric and textures, papers etc.. ya  know?  females got oils oh well..  i do see little oils from males though   use it..  than bein' wasted.


----------



## Tater (Jul 27, 2008)

You could have just been experiencing a lack of oxygen and other side effects from smoking.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 27, 2008)

i thought you needed trichs to make hash? males have no trichs so they can't produce hash. im sure you could extract the oils but like hick said it wouldn't do anything but make you think you feel it. power of suggestion. also tater might be right it might be a lack of oxygen from just smoking period.


----------

